# MANITOU Radium RL 165mm Dämpfer Platform Plus Lockout



## der-Roman (7. August 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MANITOU-Radium-R...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3cbac8924e


----------

